# Cable Telephone Won't Make Daily Call



## leighnjo (Nov 24, 2002)

I recently switched from Bellsouth to cable phone (Brighthouse). The number was simply "ported" from Bell to Brighthouse. The switch in service providers was transparent except for the inability of my HD Tivos to make the call. The modem detects a dial tone and dials but the call fails while "negotiating" (whatever that means). I am sure my experience can't be unique. I have read some discussion of VIOP services but nothing about cable telephones. Any help would be appreciated. I want to get things resolved before the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

leighnjo said:


> I recently switched from Bellsouth to cable phone (Brighthouse). The number was simply "ported" from Bell to Brighthouse. The switch in service providers was transparent except for the inability of my HD Tivos to make the call. The modem detects a dial tone and dials but the call fails while "negotiating" (whatever that means). I am sure my experience can't be unique. I have read some discussion of VIOP services but nothing about cable telephones. Any help would be appreciated. I want to get things resolved before the 6.3 upgrade.


Cable telephone *IS* Voice over IP (VOIP), so you might want to go back and peruse those discussions again. It might be worth adding the name of your cable provider to the search to see if that helps.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I have time warner cable phone and it works fine with it, You might try running a telephone cable straight from you Tivo to the cable modem and try that sometimes it loses when going thru the house wiring.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Once your HR10-250 DVR has completed its initial Guided Setup using an analog telephone line, you no longer need a phone connection. Your DVR's Guide Data is delivered via satellite. The only thing you'll miss out on is ordering PPV movies using your DVR's remote control, but you can order them via DirecTV's web site instead.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Once your HR10-250 DVR has completed its initial Guided Setup using an analog telephone line, you no longer need a phone connection. Your DVR's Guide Data is delivered via satellite. The only thing you'll miss out on is ordering PPV movies using your DVR's remote control, but you can order them via DirecTV's web site instead.


and software upgrades are actived with the phone line. The OP said they wanted to get the phone line working before 6.3 rolling out.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 10, 2005)

leighnjo said:


> I recently switched from Bellsouth to cable phone (Brighthouse). The number was simply "ported" from Bell to Brighthouse. The switch in service providers was transparent except for the inability of my HD Tivos to make the call. The modem detects a dial tone and dials but the call fails while "negotiating" (whatever that means). I am sure my experience can't be unique. I have read some discussion of VIOP services but nothing about cable telephones. Any help would be appreciated. I want to get things resolved before the 6.3 upgrade.


You may want to look at some of the Vonage duscussions and see what people did to make things work.


----------



## ddeloach (Apr 21, 2004)

I have Brighthouse in Orlando. All of my DirecTv Tivos dial in without any trouble. Might recheck the guided setup. Otherwise, call Brighthouse.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

rminsk said:
 

> and software upgrades are actived with the phone line. The OP said they wanted to get the phone line working before 6.3 rolling out.


After the 6.3 update rolls out, just take your HR10-250 to work or a friend's house with an analog phone line and "force a daily call". That will trigger installation of the software that was downloaded via satellite. Of course, we may never actually see a 6.3 update.


----------



## jhays (Apr 25, 2004)

> I recently switched from Bellsouth to cable phone (Brighthouse). The number was simply "ported" from Bell to Brighthouse. The switch in service providers was transparent except for the inability of my HD Tivos to make the call. The modem detects a dial tone and dials but the call fails while "negotiating" (whatever that means). I am sure my experience can't be unique. I have read some discussion of VIOP services but nothing about cable telephones. Any help would be appreciated. I want to get things resolved before the 6.3 upgrade.


I have Cox cable phone service and my TiVO has no problem calling in.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Most VoIP phones can handle slower bit rate modems and modems should autonegotiate down to slower speeds unless they're designed not to. Many FAX machines (yes they do actually use modems) will only work over VoIP if they're set to operate at 9.6Kbps as they are set to not connect if they don't get at least a decent data rate. I had to manually set my HP Fax/Scanner/Printer to a low setting to get it to work over Vonage's service.

Another thing, if Brighthouse provides different quality levels (i.e. requires higher bit rates for better quality level) as most VoIP service providers do you'll want to crank it to the highest quality level.

Good Luck,
TAZ


----------



## cpicard71 (Dec 22, 2008)

did you ever resolve this issue ? I am having the same problem..


----------

